# My first pic.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 4464
Lets see if this works. Its a huge pic but I'm new at this picture stuff. If it comes out it will be a blurry pic of Yerakina.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

She kinda looks like my new girl. Only lighter.
Did you try shrinking it in paint or anything.... it would probably make it more clear


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooh, she's pretty  I'm jealous.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooh, she's so pretty! I was wondering what your fish looked like.

I use Photobucket, and they give you the option to resize or crop your photos. i'm not sure if imageshack and tinypic also have that option.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know how to do any of that. I'm just lucky to learn how to post a pic. lol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I always just open the pic in paint click on the little dotted square then right click on the pic and choose "stretch/Screw" then type the demensions as 50 and 50


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll just have to play around with it and see what I can do.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

To DramaQueen, here it is at 50/50


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing that!!! )


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Not a problem...after 16 bettas and two kids... i have cropping down to an art. lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

She's a pretty lil girl  I am finally content now that DQ has posted a picture of one of her bettas lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to try to do another one if I can! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol, it seems a lot of people have trouble uploading pictures here. Maybe I should make a step-by-step guide sometime. 

And yes!!! More pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm having trouble clicking on the symbol that brings up the box to start uploading.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Which site are you using?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I figured out my problem. I left the manage attachments box open so it wouldn't work when I clicked on it. I'm just getting my pics off of my computer.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

She is sooo pretty!! I am looking forward for more pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

YAY! Finally some pics...She is a pretty girl!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ohh nice. did you get yourself a camera?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww she's beautiful DQ! It's good to finally see some of your babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

andakin, I borrowed one from a friend.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AWW!!!!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

perhaps you should invest in a camera. the lower end/ second-hand ones are fairly cheap and work great.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Right now I need a new computer worse than I need a camera but I can always borrow my friend's camera.


----------



## ChloesMom (Jul 30, 2009)

aw your Yerakina looks like my Chloe


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like my Shamu who died of popeye a few months ago :/


----------

